# New jerseys unveiled [merged]



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

....


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*

looks similar except no purple... looks kind of like the cavs home jersey :S


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*

where did you get those pics from?


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*

Yes, where did you get those, looks like a TV screenshot?

"Team sources have confirmed to the Toronto Star that the Raptors will be changing their colour scheme and uniforms for the 2006-07 season, downplaying the original dinosaur logo and purple elements of the team jerseys in favour of the newer "paw-print" logo and the colour red. This is likely the next step in the recent campaign to promote the Raptors as "Canada's team" - an ongoing effort on the part of the organization since the departure of the Vancouver Grizzles to Memphis in 2002, and which has included the introduction of a red alternate jersey with the maple leaf prominently featured, the dropping of "Toronto" from the team's road jerseys and a red repaint of the Air Canada Centre's hardwood floor. The new jerseys and exact colour scheme will be introduced before training camp in the fall of 2006."

There's some information on the jerseys, no pictures from me though, sorry.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*

These look like they might be from nba2k7.
Can't even really tell what is going on here, but the idea sounds good.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*

i liked the purple and black thing. i think you guys had the nicest jereseys in the nba last year.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*



Omega said:


> i liked the purple and black thing. i think you guys had the nicest jereseys in the nba last year.


....we cant help this one...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*

hahaha i made these jerseys about 3months ago off the dome, and posted them in that other toronto rap thread. i had an idea of what they would look like, mind you its just the home jersey, i'll post the pic in a second, dudes can varify for me... (looks like a screenshot from a video game 2k7/live07)

btw the reds will become our away and i heard alternates will be black. brb with the pic i made. i think we have the nicest jerseys in the league.'


here it go *







red instead of purp, somethin similar to this.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

So as it turns out, my old prediction...










...was pretty close. The red we're actually using is brighter.

Not very exciting but I'm sure they will look nice.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

...But everyone wears red... and black.

I would have rather kept the purple.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



-James- said:


> ...But everyone wears red... and black.
> 
> I would have rather kept the purple.


Toronto, Miami, Portland, Chicago. Not too bad when you look at how many teams wear blue.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

thats from Nba live 07 and I wish they kept the purple as well might as well call them team canada or canada raptors now


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*










I'm hearing tons of rumours that the new home jerseys are supposed to look like this. Very similar to the one Speedythief posted.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

preety simple i guess, just dropping the purple and replacing with red, liek speedy said nothign special, but i do liek this color way more, more of a blood red rather then red, kinda maroonish.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

heres a video of the new jerseys from Nba live 07 you can get a quick peek at the 35 sec mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls30cnCan_E


----------



## crazyshea (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



RaptorsCB4 said:


> Toronto, Miami, Portland, Chicago. Not too bad when you look at how many teams wear blue.


Atlanta, Detriot has a red jersey, la clippers

But i agree not as bad as the blue although i did like the blue jerseys someone made with photoshop.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

I guess this is the new court as well sorry if it was already posted


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



crazyshea said:


> Atlanta, Detriot has a red jersey, la clippers
> 
> But i agree not as bad as the blue although i did like the blue jerseys someone made with photoshop.


Yeah, so does Houston and a few other teams, I was listing the ones that have the red/black/white color scheme.

Mr_B: Damn...that's a nice looking court.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



AirJordan™ said:


> I'm hearing tons of rumours that the new home jerseys are supposed to look like this. Very similar to the one Speedythief posted.


Where did this picture come from?


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



speedythief said:


> Where did this picture come from?


I think it's fake/Photoshopped, or else Bosh got a haircut.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

photoshop im guessing?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



speedythief said:


> Where did this picture come from?


I found it on another basketball forum. Someone photoshopped it. Here's the real picture:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

i dont understand how a video game gives us a preview of the new jersey before the team unveils it.

makes no sense to me


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



Benis007 said:


> i dont understand how a video game gives us a preview of the new jersey before the team unveils it.
> 
> makes no sense to me



Yeah, last yr, it showed what the Pacers new uni's would look like.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

Chris looks considerably bigger in that picture? Is it recent? Cause he doesnt have the mini from in this pic.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



Benis007 said:


> i dont understand how a video game gives us a preview of the new jersey before the team unveils it.
> 
> makes no sense to me


 they know earlier cause they have to get the code early into production


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



Mr_B said:


> I guess this is the new court as well sorry if it was already posted


i dont like the claw its boring


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



madman said:


> i dont like the claw its boring


I agree, it's too plain. They should've kept the dinosaur. I mean, it's not even purple, it's red.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

I feel the print is perfect but I thought they were going with the silver paw print not this solid black version either way its an upgrade over the raptor logo that was there last year also here some video game pics I found of the jersey don't know how real it is but looks like its from nba live


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

yeah pretty much same colour jerseys in the pic i made.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

Wow, that's a better pic for sure.
The new jersey looks nice, but its nothing special. I doesn't really look that different, and it does follow the red jersey trend throughout the nba.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



madman said:


> they know earlier cause they have to get the code early into production


Thats the thing though, I wish the team would give us a "real" and not electronic jersey to critique.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

is there not going to be unveiling of the new black jersey?
wasnt there talk of that jersey?


----------



## 12AL21 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*



southeasy said:


> hahaha i made these jerseys about 3months ago off the dome, and posted them in that other toronto rap thread. i had an idea of what they would look like, mind you its just the home jersey, i'll post the pic in a second, dudes can varify for me... (looks like a screenshot from a video game 2k7/live07)
> 
> btw the reds will become our away and i heard alternates will be black. brb with the pic i made. i think we have the nicest jerseys in the league.'
> 
> ...


I bought a jersey exactly like that black one at the acc sometime this past season.


----------



## TheVapors (May 23, 2006)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

I've also seen the black jersey on the Score. It was on an episode of Cabbie Unlimited, a couple of the streetball players were wearing them. I think they sold it last year at the ACC, but it wasn't an official jersey, kinda like when you see people wearing camouflage jerseys. It's just for the sales, so I hope they make something a little bit different for the alternate if it is going to be black. Maybe red trim around the numbers and piping down the sides.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

I think every team has that black jersey. :S I saw a B & W Dwayne Wade jerseys 2 days ago at downtown.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

Miami has all white jerseys as well.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: New Jersey- Picture (bad quality)*



12AL21 said:


> I bought a jersey exactly like that black one at the acc sometime this past season.


 the black jersys arent real, they are "fashion" jerseys, the jays have some also


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

http://torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2006/09/19/1862114-sun.html



> The home uniforms will switch from white and purple to white with red trim, while the road uniforms will no longer be black and purple, but predominately red.
> 
> The move, according to a Raptors insider, is to give the team a more "Canadian" look. Toronto is the only Canadian city with an NBA franchise, and the team is often referred to around the league as "Canada's Team."
> 
> ...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

Excellent finally they put the claw at mid court would of preffered the claw to look like how it does on some hats.

Even tough still a huge improvement over the Dino Goodbye Barney.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Excellent finally they put the claw at mid court would of preffered the claw to look like how it does on some hats.
> 
> Even tough still a huge improvement over the Dino Goodbye Barney.


 what with the hate to the dino logo? its so much better then the claw. The claw is boring. Plus the dino looks nothing like barny


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

heres a better quality shot of the new jersey for 07, go to the 36 second makr and you'll see CB4 wearing it.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VEVB16dFCy0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VEVB16dFCy0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

They look good. On a side note, I wonder why Bosh is listed as a center...why the hell do they think we have Rasho? Whatever. Those signature jumpshots are really realistic, especially KG's.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

KG one does look really sick


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

making them red would be a great idea. not only would they look better but its the color of canada. it only makes sense. i really hope they do change em to red.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

Here are the new jerseys:


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

bring on the new season!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*

would've liked to see bargnani swing the wrenches. doesn't strike me as a big golfer.

his euro sweater and jeans aren't your typical glen abbey outfit.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*New Jersey (pics inside) Official*










Article here


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



AirJordan™ said:


>


Guess who's in town, kids?

Rashooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anyone else miss those black and purple jerseys? I really thought those were the best ones we had, then we started to phase those out and started to go with red. Now we look the same as the heat and cavs and stuff. I don't really like it.









Ah, those jerseys were sexy.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



speedythief said:


> Guess who's in town, kids?
> 
> Rashooooooooooooooooo!


Don't forget the Pron Man! Look at the smile on his face, so pron like.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

How come Bosh isn't in any of these pics?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> How come Bosh isn't in any of these pics?


Must not be a golfer.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Timbaland said:


> Does anyone else miss those black and purple jerseys? I really thought those were the best ones we had, then we started to phase those out and started to go with red. Now we look the same as the heat and cavs and stuff. I don't really like it.


Not even remotely close to the Heat or the Cavs. Jeez.

I like the new jerseys. They look sharp.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

narrator said:


> Not even remotely close to the Heat or the Cavs. Jeez.
> 
> I like the new jerseys. They look sharp.


 i agree they look nice and sharp and nothing like the cavs or heat, ours is a brighter red, i liked the purple tho oh well new jersey for new era. Still waiting on another Huskies night or a game with the pin strips


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

I like the new ones, but I loved the black and purple.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

look at it this way, throwback jersey night will mean something now going back to the purple and black jersey's...

i'm not too sure the way they unveiled the jersey's lived up to the hype, in fact i'm watching tsn and sportnet now and it's not even any of the top stories...i guess the marketing dept messed up on this one, cause i know a lot of people were anticipating the big change in the new look jersey's and i personally thought it would have been launched in a official news conference ...

hell, the T.O official suicide jersey gots more play than our launch (just playing on a serious, typical US media to blow things out of proportion news story


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

is it just me or do those jerseys look really similar to the ones in Houston?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

lol. Why is it that every time I decide to spend the money to buy a jersey, the next season the jersey either changes or the player whose jersey i buy is traded? =S

But I like the new jerseys, although I think they should have used a slightly deeper red. This one looks orange sometimes.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i never really liked the purple... too much barney... not enough raptor.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Must not be a golfer.


I think he probably is there. That's just one picture they showed. It is weird they don't show him though.

At 5000$ per foursome, it would be pretty cheeky of the Raps to have a charity golf day without Mo, Chris and TJ.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I really like the new red/white Canada look. Much better than the old unis.

Isn't there supposed to be a black one too?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

crimedog said:


> I think he probably is there. That's just one picture they showed. It is weird they don't show him though.
> 
> At 5000$ per foursome, it would be pretty cheeky of the Raps to have a charity golf day without Mo, Chris and TJ.


Mo was there. No pics of Chris and TJ, who I assume were no-shows.



TheBigDonut said:


> I really like the new red/white Canada look. Much better than the old unis.
> 
> Isn't there supposed to be a black one too?


The black one isn't going to be a game jersey, just a promo jersey, from what we've heard.

We're enough like the Blazers and Heat anyways without another red on black jersey.


Also, something I noticed in NBA 2K7 is that they have the new red and white jerseys but they still have the name and numbers filled in with purple--uck!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the new jerseys. They're sharp.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

AB modelling the new colours...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he probably should have tucked it in. 

also, he may have gained a few pounds but there's plenty of room to add some muscles on those arms. 

I'm happy with the new jerseys. We've pretty much known about them for a while though, so no great suprise.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Im liking these jerseys, the red is a lot better than the purple. I wonder who my next raptor jersey will be; i got a Carter, T-Mac and a Marcus Camby, yea a Marcus Camby raptors jersey lol.


----------



## Ali Iverson (Oct 25, 2005)

i also like the new look jersey repping the canadian colours which is gr8 being the only canadian team..also we needed a new look since we have a new look team with all these new players and new era...now all we need is to play as good as we look


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

If we did that, we'd have the champoinship next year


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i made a picture awhile back and included that black jersey your talking about, but only because of this news report on the jerseys.. i actually had heard the black would be our new alternates like our red away was last year & the year before.

Also i LOVE the new jerseys, i didnt like the whole barney purple thing, but if you didn't notice the red is purpleish which looks like a dark mix which i like too.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I initially thought it had too much of a Miami feel to it, but it does grow on you. In any case, I'll be having one shipped/flown over, by whatever means necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: New Jerseys- Picture (bad quality)*



VTRapsfan said:


> Toronto, Miami, Portland, Chicago. Not too bad when you look at how many teams wear blue.


what about the hawks? clippers? rockets? 76ers? lol.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

speedythief said:


> The black one isn't going to be a game jersey, just a promo jersey, from what we've heard.
> 
> We're enough like the Blazers and Heat anyways without another red on black jersey.
> 
> ...


yeah i saw that, wasn't happy about it...but then again i always get pissed off when 2K screws up a jersey or just forgets to put it in there. :clown:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> yeah i saw that, wasn't happy about it...but then again i always get pissed off when 2K screws up a jersey or just forgets to put it in there. :clown:


They also don't have the updated court, but w/e.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

2k is great for gameplay but horrible when it comes to being up to date, last year they didn't even have hornet's yellow jerseys


:curse:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

...or the Sonics/Hawks yellow unis, the Mavs green, Golden State's orange, and this year they don't the Bobcats blue ones, or NJ's reds, but i have a suspicion that they are unlockable.

Don't even get me started on the courts. Ugh. uke:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I think the away jerseys should say Toronto instead of Raptors styll... let 'em know who they represent!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm liking the new modified jerseys.


----------

